# Neon



## Milchmann (27. Februar 2003)

Weiß jemand wo ich kleine Neonröhren oder Kaltlichtkathoden herbekomme (entweder 10 oder 20 cm lang) die ich hinter die untere Front meines CS-601 bringen kann.


----------



## Tim C. (27. Februar 2003)

google mal nach 

Casemodding Shop

und dann halt nur Seiten aus Deutschland, weil das dann mit den Versandkosten besser ist  Man muss halt nur wissen, wonach man sucht. btw: selbst viele größere Händler (Alternate, K&M Elektronik) haben mitlerweile Case Modding Komponenten im Angebot.


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Februar 2003)

http://www.com-tra.de
http://www.listan.de


----------



## Jamonit (21. März 2003)

ESKA 

haben die Röhren momentan im Angebot (Röhre und Vorschaltgerät) und berechnen nur knapp 4 Euro Porto. Einziger Nachteil: muss im vorraus bezahlt werden (nicht jedermans sache).

Ich war sehr zufrieden mit denen.


----------

